

[Ask YC] Is jobs page for YCombinator startups only? - arooni

would like to post the fact we're looking at hiring a Software Engineer here in Seattle:  http://www.emptyspaceads.com/about/jobs... but couldn't see a way of posting that on the jobs page.<p>i really love the HN community and would love to let people know about this opportunity.<p>thanks!
======
davidw
I think the 'jobs' thing is kind of irritating in that you can't use the
comments to ask questions or comment about the opportunity. Much better would
be to let the job poster moderate comments so as to be able to exclude
anything untoward... if that's the purpose of not having comments.

~~~
fallentimes
I can see both sides of the argument on this one.

You can always just email them if you have questions or comments.

------
iamelgringo
YC just funded a startup that's posting startup jobs: <http://startuply.com/>

It might be worth a lookee.

------
cperciva
Yes, that jobs page is for YC startups only.

